# New-ish with a very old account



## Saige

I signed up in 2011, posted twice, snarkily deleted, then high tailed it outta here. Not sure why, but a topic in an email caught my eye... and I’ve wandered back. I don’t even remember exactly what my 2011 post was about, but timingwise it was a pretty volatile time in my marriage.. and life.

So, “Hello.” 

A tiny bit about me. I’m a woman. Married 13 years. Mid 40’s. 3 kiddos ranging from teens to elementary school. I work in art/ design. My husband is military.


----------



## EleGirl

Hello, do you remember your old user name?


----------



## Saige

This is my old account. I reset the password.


----------



## EleGirl

Saige said:


> This is my old account. I reset the password.


Ah, I did not check the date. Just assumed that you made a new account. 0


----------



## Saige

I was quite shocked that it could still be used. 🙂


----------

